# Reasonable Job Offer?



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello,

I've been offered a job in Dubai. I'm in my late 20's, single, no house, and I love travel and am looking for an excuse to get out of London, so I may well take it.

Is it possible to live reasonably on the following package please... I do not expect to live anywhere flash, but there's no point going if I can't enjoy it out there...

My offer is:

- Monthly salary of AED 37,000 (which they say breaks down into AED 22k base salary, AED 11k housing, AED 4k transportation).

- 25 days leave per year

- Return flights London/Dubai

- Moving allowance of AED 12k 

- One month's accommodation (so I then have to get my own).

By comparison, I earn £50k in London and pay £600 per month in rent.

Big questions I have: 

- how easy will it be to get a room in a shared house when I get there? 

- they don't include a car, so is it reasonable to expect to be able to get around in taxi's everywhere?

Thanks very much for any tips,

Helen


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Your salary works out at around £62k per year, so already you are better off!

However, accommodation is very expensive and will take a huge chunk out of this. No £600 apartment available, that's for sure!!
There are quite a few flatshares available and most singles opt for this, at least to start with. Dubizzle contain a number of flatshres:Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds

Taxis are readily available in Dubai and a lot of people rely on them to get around. As from next year, the Metro should also ease your commute to work. Alternatively, you can hire a car for about 2000 AED per month.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Why look for shared accommodation when you can afford a place of your own? You would be able to get a nice on bed apartment in a building with pool, gym and underground parking with your allowance. 

Do you know where you might be based? That will dictate where you should live and rental costs.

There are rarely enough taxis, especially in peak periods, so get a car, By far the easiest way to get around. It will be some time until the Metro is complete and the heat for part of the year means it will not be viable for many people to walk to a Metro station.

You have been offered a good package, so why not take the oportunity to have a new experience?

-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

helen, awesome package, take it!

- taxis are unreliable, so you will have to buy a car or maybe even long term lease one
- unless you were partial to sharing accom with a stranger, i would get my own place somewhere, you could afford to on that wage for sure.
We have a 1br apartment in the greens and we pay 10,000 AED per month for it. If you have an 11,000AED housing allowance, you are sorted and it will leave you with plenty to spare, ESPECIALLY if you have no debt!

Go for it!


----------

